# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Precio del pollo bajó hoy en S/. 0.20 en centros de acopio de la capital

## gpacheco

El precio del kilo de pollo en pie en los centros de acopio de Lima bajó hoy S/. 0.20, según reportó el Sistema de Abastecimiento y Precios (Sisap) del Ministerio de Agricultura. 
Ayer, el precio al por mayor del kilo de la carne de esta ave se comercializaba a S/. 5.00, en tanto que hoy se vendió a S/. 4.78. 
Esta rebaja se debe a la disminución de la demanda y confirma el carácter cíclico del precio del pollo.  
Según el Sisap, en el centro de acopio de La Victoria se comercializó pollo procedente de Trujillo. 
Por otro lado, el precio al por mayor del huevo no registró variaciones en relación con ayer. Se comercializó a S/. 3.30 el kilo. 
En cuanto a los precios de los productos del campo en los mercados mayoristas de la capital, se mantienen estables. 
En el Mercado Mayorista Nº 1 (La Parada), por mayor oferta, los productos que más bajaron de precio fueron: olluco largo (de S/. 1.35 a S/. 1.25 el kilo), vainita seda (de S/. 2.25 a S/. 2.08) y cebolla cabeza roja (de S/. 1.45 a S/. 1.40). 
Se mantuvieron estables: papa perricholi y yungay, camote amarillo y morado, y la yuca amarilla. Asimismo, el ajo morado, la zanahoria criolla, el zapallo macre y el limón sutil. 
Por mayor demanda, los productos que más aumentaron de precio fueron: ajo criollo o napurí, choclo tipo cusco, tomate marzano y arveja verde serrana. 
En el Mercado Mayorista Nº 2, por mayor oferta bajaron de precio: melón coquito (de S/. 0.88 a S/. 0.83), plátano de isla (de S/. 0.92 a S/. 0.88 el kilo) y la papaya selva (de S/. 2.08 a S/. 2.04).  
Permanecieron estables: fresa, mandarina, mango, manzana, palta, papaya, sandía y uva. 
Por mayor demanda subió el precio de la mandarina satsuma.  *Abastecimiento* 
Hoy ingresó al MM Nº 1 un total de 3,484 toneladas de productos del agro, cantidad levemente inferior respecto al ingreso promedio de los últimos cuatro miércoles. Del total, el 44 por ciento correspondió a papa.  
En el MM Nº 2 ingresaron 1,920 toneladas de frutas, 1 por ciento menos respecto al ingreso promedio de los últimos cuatro miércoles.  
El Sisap informó que sigue complicado el abastecimiento de frutas, principalmente por las intensas lluvias en las zonas productoras de la Selva. Sin embargo, los stocks y los ingresos de la Costa fueron suficientes para atender la demanda. 
Las frutas que ingresaron en mayor volumen fueron: uva de las variedades italia, red globe, borgoña, quebranta y rosada (de Cañete, Chincha e Ica); pera de agua (de Cañete y Arequipa), y melón coquito (de Huaura y Huaral).  *Fuente: www.andina.com.pe (21/01/09)*Temas similares: Artículo: Precio de saco de azúcar bajó en S/. 32 entre abril y agosto, según Minag EL AZÚCAR: ¿Subió o bajó de precio? Pollo se vende a S/. 4.70 y precio del huevo baja en centros de acopio de Lima Precio de la harina bajó 10% en establecimientos comerciales de Lima y Callao Precio del kilo de huevo bajó 8.5% a nivel mayorista

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*· Kilo de ave en pie se vendió a S/. 4.45, informó el Ministerio de Agricultura.
· Mayoría de productos del agro no variaron de precio hoy en centros de abastos mayoristas.*  
El precio al por mayor del pollo en pie bajó hoy S/. 0.33 respecto a ayer en los centros de acopio de la capital, informó el Ministerio de Agricultura. 
Según reporte del Sistema de Abastecimiento y Precios (SISAP) del MINAG, el kilo de la carne de esta ave se cotizaba ayer en promedio a S/.4.78, en tanto hoy se vendió a S/. 4.45 (6.9% menos). Hoy hubo mayor dinamismo en la comercialización. 
El huevo pardo, entretanto, no experimentó variaciones y se vendió a S/. 3.65 el kilo en los centros de acopio. 
De otro lado, la mayoría de precios de los productos del campo permanecieron estables hoy en relación a los de ayer en los centros de abastos mayoristas de Lima. En el Mercado Mayorista Nº 1 (La Parada), no varió el precio de la papa amarilla (S/. 1.07 el kilo), papa unica (S/. 0.95), camote morado (S/. 0.47), olluco largo (S/.1.15) y yuca amarilla (S/. 0.95). 
Asimismo, no varió la cebolla cabeza roja (S/. 1.28 el kilo), choclo tipo cusco (S/. 1.37), choclo semilla corriente (S/. 1.34), tomate marzano (S/. 1.72), zanahoria criolla (S/. 0.72), zapallo macre (S/. 1.35) y haba verde serrana (S/. 0.75). 
Por mayor oferta, los productos que más bajaron de precio son arveja verde serrana (de S/. 1.45 a S/. 1.38), arveja verde americana (de S/. 2.10 a S/. 1.98) y limón sutil en bolsa (de S/. 0.82 a S/. 0.77). Por menor oferta, los productos que más incrementaron su cotización fueron papa yungay (de S/. 0.80 a S/. 0.88), ajo criollo o napurí (de S/. 2.85 a S/. 3.05), ajo morado (de S/. 3.68 a S/. 3.88) y vainita seda (de S/. 1.48 a S/. 1.95). 
En el Mercado Mayorista Nº 2 (de frutas), no variaron de precio fresa aroma (S/. 2.65 el kilo), mandarina satsuma (S/. 2.10), mango haden (S/. 1.69), mango edwar (S/. 2.18), manzana delicia (S/. 1.67), manzana israel (S/. 0.80), melón coquito (S/. 0.79), naranja valencia (S/. 0.67), palta fuerte (S/. 2.40), plátano de seda (S/. 0.92), sandía (S/. 0.55), uva lavallet (S/. 1.64), uva Italia (S/. 1.17) y uva red globe (S/. 1.42).   *Abastecimiento* 
Esta madrugada, La parada registró el ingreso de 4,063 toneladas de productos del campo, cantidad inferior en 5% en relación al ingreso promedio de los últimos cuatro viernes. Debido a las existencias de días anteriores, la oferta en la mayoría de productos cubrió la demanda. 
En el Mercado Nº 2, hoy ingresó 1,730 toneladas de fruta, 1% menos que el volumen promedio de los últimos cuatro viernes. Como en días anteriores, la oferta permitió satisfacer la demanda de los comerciantes minoristas de Lima y de comerciantes que vinieron de otros departamentos del país.  *Fuente:* *www.minag.gob.pe** (13/02/09)*

----------

